

Building Halo 4, a Video Game, Using the Actor Model - ancatrusca
http://www.infoq.com/news/2015/03/halo4-actor-model?utm_source=hacker%20news&utm_medium=link&utm_content=halo%20news%20item&utm_campaign=halo%20game

======
M8
1\. Akka, Erlang, Orleans are not using Actor Model. They are using something
that resembles it, e.g. having primitive data types instead of using actors to
represent them. Not everything in them is actor - just the very coarse code
constructs.

2\. To me Halo 4 is the client-side part. I seriously doubt they have used any
Orleans there and would bet it is a very monolithic old-school C++ app, thus
the title is misleading.

~~~
xyzzy123
If Akka, Erlang and Orleans are not using the actor model, what would you
consider to be a language / runtime which does?

~~~
M8
There isn't one.

------
rikkus
I see presentations about Orleans being used for Halo 4 but are there any
examples of real world use with more detail or source?

~~~
Maarten88
We are using Orleans in the backend of a mobile app and website. We are still
building, but I like it so far... It makes it very easy to synchronize data to
multiple viewers and send updates to the client (using sockets and push
notifications) as events happen. Like Firebase or Meteor, but implemented
differently.

------
stuaxo
This didn't seem to contain much information..

